# beste Preis/Leistung für Server



## sup? (21. Jun 2012)

Hi Leute, 

ich möcht gern für ein paar kleine Webapplikationen einen Server mieten.
Welche könnt ihr da empfehlen? 
Ich programmier sowohl mit Java/JSF als auch mit C#/aspx. Als Datenbanken werden Oracle und Access-Files genutzt. 
Wär cool wenn ihr da ein paar Tipps hättet 

Greez


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (21. Jun 2012)

> You can't compete with free.



Abhängig von der Anwendung und speziell deren Größe, gibt es heute auch Anbieter die das kostenfrei anbieten.

Google z.B. mit der Google App Engine
oder Heroku.com

Amazon hat mit der EC2 auch einen kostenfreien Rahmen
Amazon EC2 Pricing

Oder Microsofts windows azure


----------



## cljk (3. Jul 2012)

Ich bin mit serve4you sehr zufrieden. Habe da einen vServer - die sind zwar in recht schlechtem Ruf, ein Billiganbieter zu sein etc. aber ich habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die haben auch dedicated Server ab ca. 20 EUR im Programm. Dein Problem wird sein, dass du für c# schonmal min einen Win-Server brauchst - den haben die da wohl nicht und kost auch überall sonst gut extra. 
Und Vorsicht mit den Lizenzen von Oracle. Wenn das keine XE ist, schau genau hin, was du da tust.


----------



## Gast2 (3. Jul 2012)

cljk hat gesagt.:


> Dein Problem wird sein, dass du für c# schonmal min einen Win-Server brauchst



mod_aspdotnet

ein paar Debian-Pakete

mono-xsp - Einfacher Webserver für den Start von ASP.NET-Anwendungen
mono-xsp4 - simple web server to run ASP.NET 4.0 applications
mono-apache-server - ASP.NET backend for mod_mono Apache module - default version
mono-apache-server2 - ASP.NET 2.0 backend for mod_mono2 Apache module
mono-apache-server4 - ASP.NET 1.1 backend for mod_mono Apache module
mono-fastcgi-server - ASP.NET backend for FastCGI webservers - default version
mono-fastcgi-server2 - ASP.NET 2.0 backend for FastCGI webservers
mono-fastcgi-server4 - ASP.NET 4.0 backend for FastCGI webservers

außerdem gibt es Betriebssysteme da sollte man wirklich überlegen ob man die als Server ins Internet stellt

hand, mogel


----------

